# ipad bloqué sur itunes



## lombar (7 Janvier 2014)

je me présente lombar d'Alger et je suis tout nouveau dans ce furum et ne connais rien du tout à part manipuler un peu un vieux ipad (modèle de l'iPad WiFi est : A1219,en fait il s'est bloqué sur le logo d'Itunes,j'ai essayé de le restaurer,rien à faire a chaque restauration il ne termine pas et me signale erreur 9 ? c'est peut etre un probleme materiel ? si vous pouvez m'aider ça serais genial et merci


----------



## cillab (7 Janvier 2014)

bonjour 
quelle version logicielle  se devrait étre 5.1.1
a tu un compte itunes ?
mise a jour logiciel  mal faite   probléme de port usb c'est asser courant
va sur internet et regarde IPAD erreur 9
il y a un fichier  SpeedMaxPc Official Site | PC Optimization | SpeedMaxPc.com  suivre les 3 étapes
et change les cables de ton IPAD


----------

